# ga16de swap into a B12, need help.



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

Hello guys, my e16 died on my last sunday so now i'm dripping a ga16de, this is what i have:

98 sentra ga16de engine complete..
ECU
main harnes.
all the stuff for the motor mounts (it's a donar car)

in my b12, AT b12 trany witch I know it will be a direct bolt with the ga. 

My only doubt, the wiring harnes, from the ecu to the motor is not a problem cuz I removed the harnes, but, from the ecu to fuel pump, power battery etc etc, I don't have a clue. I have read a lot of post about the swaps, but haven't found something like a wiring diagram, I need info guys, Thank you'all


----------



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

nnoriega said:


> Hello guys, my e16 died on my last sunday so now i'm dripping a ga16de, this is what i have:
> 
> 98 sentra ga16de engine complete..
> ECU
> ...


I have done this swap my self but with a '92 ga16de and harness.
Tomorrow when i get home, i will go out and see which wires went where.
I am not going to break it down and tell wich wires work each thing, but i can tell you which ones are connected. And everything on my car works, but the dome light.....just because i forgot to hook it up.


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

really!! thanks man, yes, for the inyectors, maf, dist, knock sensor, temp, iac etc etc, all the sensors of the engine that's not a problem, my doubt is from the firewall to the back of the car, for example.. For the fuel pump, I'm going to use a aftermarket fuel pump cuz i'm using the stock FPR of the ga, but, where's the fuel pump pluged into the ECU??? and what are the cables that power up the ECU?? I think there have to be three power cords, one for the constant + bat, another for the switch on power and a ground cable, but that's what I don't know..

Anoter thing, was it dificult??? what's the hardest thing to do o during the swap??

Thanks a lot bro..


----------



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

nnoriega said:


> really!! thanks man, yes, for the inyectors, maf, dist, knock sensor, temp, iac etc etc, all the sensors of the engine that's not a problem, my doubt is from the firewall to the back of the car, for example.. For the fuel pump, I'm going to use a aftermarket fuel pump cuz i'm using the stock FPR of the ga, but, where's the fuel pump pluged into the ECU??? and what are the cables that power up the ECU?? I think there have to be three power cords, one for the constant + bat, another for the switch on power and a ground cable, but that's what I don't know..
> 
> Anoter thing, was it dificult??? what's the hardest thing to do o during the swap??
> 
> Thanks a lot bro..


I have the info you need. Check your PM


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

Thank a lot, Pm checkedand answered...


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

Tomorrow I'm going to meet the donor car, remove engine, main harnes, fuel tank, pump, etc etc etc, the project has started. Wish me luck guys


----------



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

nnoriega said:


> Tomorrow I'm going to meet the donor car, remove engine, main harnes, fuel tank, pump, etc etc etc, the project has started. Wish me luck guys


Yeah good luck you will need. hope that nothing is damaged.
AS the problems arise, just ask, and i shall tell you how to go about what you are stumpped on, or the best way to go about doing something.

Make sure you get everything!!!!!


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

i'll be interested in a GA16DE swap myself within a year or so... 

if someone wants to come up with a list of parts and some pointers on the swap, it should be a *sticky* cuz the GA16i and e16 are seriously anemic.


----------



## Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo (Dec 9, 2004)

The actual swapping of a GA16DE into the engine bay of a B12 is not difficult... the hardest part is the wiring. That will take you months if you have no idea what you are doing... and months even if you do. The problem lies in the B12 has an engine wiring harness and a chassis wiring harness for both available powerplants. The B13-B14 came with one harness, both chassis and engine... with a secondary one containing the alternator and so forth. You essentially have to splice the interior harnesses of the B12 into the GA16DE ECU wiring harness... fun to say the least. I will take detailed pictures of the wiring in my car and post it on a website, and give everyone the link to it. It has been a while since I finished the swap, so I am a bit sketchy on what exactly plugged into what. My information will be different from most, since I have a '99 GA16DE with a '95 exhaust manifold and intake manifold and a '95 wiring harness and ECU... and most people use the B13 GA16DE to do the swap.


----------



## Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo (Dec 9, 2004)

Parts List:

Nissan GA16DE (B14 preferable for my swap)
Nissan GA16DE engine wiring harness (same year as engine)
Nissan GA16DE ECU (same year as engine)
Nissan B13-B14 accelerator cable
Nissan GA16i passenger-side engine mount and bracket
Nissan GA-series transmission (GA16i tranny will work fine, E-series will not)
GA16DE accessory brackets (power steering, alternator, compressor)
GA16DE MAF sensor (same year as engine)
GA16DE distributor (if '95 and above, '91-'94 use same distributor as GA16i)
GA16DE fuel pump (if E-series was original powerplant, GA16i fuel pump will work fine)
soldering iron & solder
engine hoist
engine stand
air tools (very preferable to hand-torquing)
ample wires (we used an interior wiring harness from a '95 Sentra)
Haynes manual, Chilton manual, FSM manual (B12 & donor engine)
patience


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

i'll have no problem wiring cuz i have a spare vehicle and lots of patience.

why do u suggest a b14 over a b13 for some stuff??


----------



## Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo (Dec 9, 2004)

B14 came with a coil-less distributor, which means it is much more reliant and a better spark altogether than the coiled distributor. The B14 GA16DE also came with high-end cams, rather than low-end cams. This provides a much better response above 4500 rpms, where the B13 GA16DEs seem to lag. Also, the engine came with 5 additional horsepower over the B13 GA16DEs, and I find the wiring to be less complicated in terms of the wiring harness. However, many people have used the B13 GA16DE, so I am sure it is just as potent in a B12 as the B14 GA16DE... I just prefer the latter, not to mention I got one with under 30,000 miles for almost dirt cheap.


----------



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

For all you pople want to do this swap: as mentioned this swap is not going to be a piece of cake. 

I was fresh off my last swap(ca18de into b12) and it still took me 3 months.
The wiring is what gets you. I had been making plans for the swap 6 months befor i did it and there are always something that you miss. 

For anyone else wanting to do this swap: i have a short list of wiring from the ga16de to the b12 rear section. this process of wiring is a pita and it took me several blowed fuses to get everything(but dome light) working.

And to nnoriega.....how did the donor car look?


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

greenbean699 said:


> For all you pople want to do this swap: as mentioned this swap is not going to be a piece of cake.
> 
> I was fresh off my last swap(ca18de into b12) and it still took me 3 months.
> The wiring is what gets you. I had been making plans for the swap 6 months befor i did it and there are always something that you miss.
> ...


Hey guys!! I just came back from the ranch to where the donor car was located, It was a really heavy weekend, man I'm tired. Ok, I have the pics of what I could find in the car..

GA16 engine..
Full main Harness
ECU
Main Breake cyl and booster (including lines)
Complete stearing.
Complete exhaust syst.
and lots of stuff, here are the pics..

Donor car, My cousing B14, (Let him rest in peace and to god to have him on his arms), last saturday was his 1st aniversary since the accident..










Dash Board after removing the all main harnes


















Here's the Engine, The GA16de, but this engine it's a little different from what I saw in the FSM for the sentra96, you can tell by the trottle body, it's different, the MAF is bolted to the Trottle. You can see the full Main Harness to, It was a Pita cuz every cable that I cutted, I had to followed where it was to marked them.



























Complete exhaust syst..












Booster, main breake cyl and other stuff



















Broken Dist due to impact and manual flywheel, cuz the trany of my b12 is an auto, we won't be using that one, my uncle already sold the manul so, let's stick with my auto tranny











Ok guys, I'll start today, I'm Planning on removing the old e16 from my b12, did I mencioned that my e16 it's carbed?? so so wiring or ecu, I also noticed that this GA has temp sensor but also a analog sensor for the instruments, so that's make's it easier, I'll post lot's of pics during my work, If I can't make it sticky at least I would help other people.. thank you all and thank you Jason.. :thumbup:


----------



## Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo (Dec 9, 2004)

I have never seen that intake manifold before... is is a TBI engine? If that is the case, it might be a GA16DS... which is not the same as a DE. The exhaust manifold on the pictured engine is the good one, without the built in catalytic converter... you will want to keep that one until you get headers. That car really looks in horrid shape... not to mention it appears that everything was stripped. Maybe that is because you did it... but, otherwise... good luck finding everything you will need. I happen to have a '99 intake manifold from a GA16DE if you need one... of course the wiring harness is different from any other. Oh wait... Mexico... right... the intake would be different.


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

Yeap, the was stripped cuz my cousing died on it a year ago, the car beeing selled in parts, I already toke everything for the main harness, It wasn't easy, I had to follow a lot of cables to where they where connected and mark them, the cables for the engine sensors where easy, but the other where a pita, that was the most dificult. By the way, It's not tbi, It has 1 injector per cyl. it's MPFI, like the regular ga, it's just that the trottle body it's different, the TPS, MAF are in that hole over there, maybe if you'll save and zoom the pic you'll see


----------



## Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo (Dec 9, 2004)

It just looks like nothing I have ever seen before... I guess good luck with it. How many miles are on that engine anyway? I would suggest giving it a thorough cleaning before you put it in your B12... as well as do some routine maintenance on it. Usually when engines sit out in a junkyard or scrapyard... things tend to disappear off of them... or get broken.


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

The car had 43k on it's odomether, it was a 1998 sentra gxe, I know, the engine it's kinda of weird, it doesn't have EGR, it's not using air temp sensor, for a reason, it looks easier to swap cuz it doesn't have all that, it looks electronically simpler that the other ga, but I can't find a picture on my FSM of that engine, I just have a little vacum doubt, I need to get a FP for that engine, but an external one, cuz b12's fuel tanks where not made for inside pumps, I'll se what I'll do, right now I need to remove the broken e16 engine and clean the ga, I checked the timming chain, it was perfect, I'll replace the watter hoses, main seals, etc etc etc, install the main harness, drop the engine in, etc, I stil have some work to do... BTW Thank you for everything


----------



## Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo (Dec 9, 2004)

Not a problem... I am just happy to see someone else trying the swap... you will be quite thrilled with the results over the E16 engine I am sure. It is also always good to have someone help you out... especially on wiring information and such... it took me almost 9 months to finish mine altogether.


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

Damn!!! 9 months, that's a lot of time, hehehe, I was telling my wife that if I can't make it work in 2 weeks, I'm letting go the EFI and I'll put a weber 36 in it, hehehehe, But I will like to keep the EFI but we'll see, thanks... today it's removing time...


----------



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

I have some imput on the fuel pump for ya.
like a dumbass i for got to get the FP off my donor b13, so i just wired up the ga16i's FP and it runs just fine on tht one.

I am not the only one that has been running a ga16de on a ga16i FP.

So to make things cheaper and maybe easier on you, you can get a ga16i FP and put it in your tank. Trust me, it will go in. 

I just looked in my book and the FP psi is 36. Whis goes back to '88 up to '96
and in '87 e16i was 34psi.


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

sweet, thank bro


----------



## Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo (Dec 9, 2004)

I am running a GA16i fuel pump as well... no problems. I have a GA16DE fuel pump as well as a KA24DE fuel pump... but unless I need them... I am not going to use them.


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

I was damn tired and fall asleep at 9pm, so I couldn't do anything, but today, I'll take lots of pics and write all the procedures to see if we can make this a sticky one to help other people...and I said we cuz thank to all of you I'm doing this... have a great day guys.. here in mexico it's 8:00 am


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

I know what kind of engine is it, it's a ga16dne, they where made for mexico and africa


----------



## Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo (Dec 9, 2004)

That would explain the different intake manifold... as well as a few other different hoses and such. The overall wiring should pretty much be the same, though.


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

yeap, it doen's have knock sensor, but now, i have another problem, my steering pump bracket, alternator bracket won't fit on the ga16, and the ecu it's burned, some how, maybe in the accident, i don't know, the problem is that I can't use a ga16de ECU, cuz my engine doesn't have air temp sensor, knock, etc etc, plus, my motor mount bracket doesn't fit either, damn, I'll have to go to a junk yard and try to find some more parts, I would really love to use the EFI and to boost this baby.. I know this is not the area but, would some 256cc injector from an sr20de fit to the ga16? and if they do, how bout a t2 to boost that baby, since it's an auto tranny i don't want to blow it, it's just an idea


----------



## Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo (Dec 9, 2004)

Man... that sucks. The injectors will fit with a different fuel rail... JBY makes one, I think? If you use larger injectors, you will also need a new fuel regulator and fuel pump. I have a good condition '99 GA16DE exhaust manifold, intake manifold, and a '95 cylinder head I can sell to you. That way... you can use a '99 ECU and wiring harness from a GA16DE... as well as have MPFI, knock sensor, and all the other goodies. It would make wiring it a whole lot easier... I can also probably find an ECU for that particular engine around... they are much more common here in the United States than Mexico, I imagine.


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

Thank you, Let me fisrt try nto find a ECU here, b13's are still produced, they used the ga16dne until 2000, so there's must be lot's of ecu arround, just need time to look for them, what I need to, is side passenger motor mount with bracket, stearing pump with bracket and alternator with bracket, do you have those?? thanks


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

If I can't find the ECU in a good price, I'll just drop a webber 36, rejet him, and put a t25, for the dist, i'll do what I did with the project metal mulisha sr20di, I use the half part of a stock sr20 dist and use the other half od a e16 breaker less dist, they did worked..


----------



## Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo (Dec 9, 2004)

If you putting the GA16 in a B12 model... you will need the passenger-side GA16i motor mount... which you will then have to grind down to clear the cylinder head. As for the alternator bracket... I do have the bracket, but no spare alternator. Are you talking about the power steering bracket? If so... I might be able to find one... there are only four B13-B14s at my local junkyard... and I already acquired one from one of those junked... so... it might be a no go on that.


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

I'll take some better pictures today of the engine, so you can look at them and if you can help me, look in the pictures whats missing, I have the alternator of my b12, I supose to be from a b14, so maybe it will fit on the ga alternator bracket, i'll take pictures of the alternator too, PM with you e-mail address to send those pics tomorrow morning, very detail pictures of the engine, thanks..


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

Will my b12 auto tranny fit in the ga16dne?? I've been reading a lot and it look's like no, it's not going to fit, is that right?


----------



## Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo (Dec 9, 2004)

Any GA series tranny will work with a GA16DNE... so... yeah. You should not have any problems... except that you might having wiring issues. Otherwise, it should work fine...


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

My b12 use a e16 carburated engine and a auto trany, so, that means that the trany i'ts not going to fit the ga16dne motor,


----------



## Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo (Dec 9, 2004)

Oh... you had the cursed E16... yeah... it will not work. Sorry about that... I keep thinking you had the GA16i engine... like I did...


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

I thought so, whell, let's see if I can make an adaptor plate for the tranny, like I did with the sr20de and the bus tranny. Will my cv joins, axles and stuff work with another auto tranny from a ga16? or should I get those too?


----------



## Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo (Dec 9, 2004)

Honestly I have no idea... I have never compared an E16 and GA-series tranny. I would just get the CV axles, shift linkage, and other stuff from the GA tranny and not worry about adapting it.


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

I'll go to the local yunk yard cuz either I install the ga16, or rebuild the E16, Personally I rather use the ga, but we'll see, thank man!


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

Whell, yesterday when t a local engine dealer of a friend of mine, ask him to look at the e16 and ga16 engines to check the holes for the tranny side, guess what, they do match!!! the olny thing is that in the e16, the guides for the trany are not in the ga16, those are used to bolt, by removing those you can bolt the e16 tranny to the ga16dne, swit, I just toke tome sizes for the bolts and holes, they do match that's alright, but I still need to see that by my self, tomorrow i'm removing the e16 engine from the b12 and I'll see if this can be done, I hope so, wish me luck guys.


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

I'm about changing my mind and, remove the EFI, install a weber 42, make a custom work to the distribuitor and adapt the breaker less series, and drop a t28 turbo, I'm starting to like the idea, I just got the motor mount, and the trany does bolt, I just checked that yerterday, so, I don't know, I still need the ecu for a ga16dne, I found it here for 100 bucks, the stearing pump and bracket for another 40 bucks, the alternator and bracket for another 100 bucks, so, I don't know yet, motor mount doesn't fit to the b12 body, so I'll have to adapt the original out from a b14 body, so still working on it..


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

God Im glad to find this post.... Ive just gotten myself into this swap on an 89 Pulsar. I know all the basics. 

Like the e16s (carbeurated) did not have provisions for an in tank pump. Youll have to get the tank from an e16i or GA16i car. Sentra and Pulsar are interchangeable.

Ive went from an e16s or i, to the GA16i more than once.
Ive also rewired an 86 hardbody from Fuel injected to carbed... (Engine was easy....Dash was..........FUN... Ive done quite a few different "Conversions" but this will be my first from a GA16i to a GA16DE.

Wiring diagrams and Pics are really all I need. I noticed that someone offered some earlier. If I could get these also it would be GREATLY appreciated. [email protected]

Ive got ALL the parts I need, as Ive got the parts to my project (a 92 Sentra). As well as the parts from 1 1/2 other Sentra's Ive recently stripped. 

Mechanically this project will be done in the next day or 2. Id like not to spend ALOT of extra time figuring out the wiring when someone else has already done so...

If theres any questions I can anwser for you Id be happy to.. Ive been workng on Nissans for @10yrs now.


----------



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

nastynissan said:


> God Im glad to find this post.... Ive just gotten myself into this swap on an 89 Pulsar. I know all the basics.
> 
> Like the e16s (carbeurated) did not have provisions for an in tank pump. Youll have to get the tank from an e16i or GA16i car. Sentra and Pulsar are interchangeable.
> 
> ...


I have seam to lost my wiring diagram that i gave nnoregia. Maybe he can send it to you when he reads this.


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

greenbean699 said:


> I have seam to lost my wiring diagram that i gave nnoregia. Maybe he can send it to you when he reads this.



Thanks for looking.. Ive PM'd nnoregia and hopefully he still has it.. Ive got access to HAynes, Chiltons, and AllData diagrams. But its Always easier to see what someone has already done...


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

E-mail sent to [email protected], I sent you the wirring that jason sent me. Last saturday I started working on my project again, My E16 auto tranny did bolt on the ga16dne, the problem was the flyweel, the diameter of the crank was wider that the e16, so I need to get another flyweel, I have one of an sr20de, I'll see today if it fit. I also need the dist and ECU, but I'm happy now as I'm watching my project moving on.. :thumbup:


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

nnoriega said:


> E-mail sent to [email protected], I sent you the wirring that jason sent me. Last saturday I started working on my project again, My E16 auto tranny did bolt on the ga16dne, the problem was the flyweel, the diameter of the crank was wider that the e16, so I need to get another flyweel, I have one of an sr20de, I'll see today if it fit. I also need the dist and ECU, but I'm happy now as I'm watching my project moving on.. :thumbup:


Sweet.... Glad to see your making progress... Also I appreciate the diagram.. I'll make a writeup as I go along and will Re-make the diagram also. Maybe we'll be able to get it "stickied". And since this is going into a pulsar Im sure a Few things will be different withthe Dash wiring. I should start the Dismantling process as soon as the weather clears... I'll keep everyone updated as I go...


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

I'm glad that the diagram is going to work for you, When I got my ga16dne, I remove the full main harnes, complete, I just need to put that engine, put the 12v constant power to the main harmes and the 12v. power from the acc switch to the main harnes, I'm using an inline walbro 195lph for this setup, so I'm not going to need to change my fuel tank, and doing tests with with a chevrolet in tank fuel pump sumerged in a 20 galon gas deposit, just to meake test, if it works, I'm ordering the inline walbro 195lph pump. I can't wait to turn my baby, It's a PITA driving one car, I need my other one ASAP..


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

I just bought the at flywheel for my ga, it's a ferpect fit, cuz my e16 flywheel has 3 holes for the converter and most ga uses 4, so I thinks this is a ga16i flywheel, I went home to check and yes, perfect fit, after work, i'll go and put the trany along with the engine, and if I have the time, i'll put them in the car....


----------



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

Sounds like your making good progress.
Can't wait to see some pics!! :thumbup:


----------



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

nastynissan said:


> Sweet.... Glad to see your making progress... Also I appreciate the diagram.. I'll make a writeup as I go along and will Re-make the diagram also. Maybe we'll be able to get it "stickied". And since this is going into a pulsar Im sure a Few things will be different withthe Dash wiring. I should start the Dismantling process as soon as the weather clears... I'll keep everyone updated as I go...


Yeah, i hope you can make somthing from that wiring diagram i jotted down.
Can you tell i did it on the floorboard??!! :thumbup:


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

I'll post some pics tomorrow, i hope to have the engine and trany in the car by tomorrow, thank you for everything.


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

*Pics as promised!!*

OK guys, last night my brother in law and I finally swaped in the ga into the b12 body, first I had some problems cuz the engine had a st flywheel, got a ga16I au flywheel cuz they have 3 holes for the converter, instead of 4 of the ga16de, after that I bolt the new flywheel into the crank, installed the tranny and it was a perfect fit, after that we put the engine in, here are the pics.

Old E16 engine, Really bad, too many miles in it..


























Rod #4 gone, poor engine.. RIP










Trany and ga16dne resting in my kitchen..










GA16DNE and B12 trany bolted together.


















There we go, engine and trany ready to go in, there's my brother in law, a great help for this project.. But I still kicked his ass with his camaro. hehe..


















Finally in, perfect fit, I just need the upper engine mount braket and it's a go, today and tomorrow I'll be working with the engine wiring and EFI.



































New walbro 255LHP just arrive for my sr20de+t project.. but that comes latter..


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

nice stuff !! keep em coming !


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

great pics!!


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

SuperStock said:


> great pics!!


Thanks guys, Last week and weekend I was working with the main harnes, since is a ga16dne main harnes, i couldn't get the ga16dne FSM, so I was using the ga16de FSM to check at all the cables, it's just the same, there are 3 things that are diferent from the ga16dne harnes and ga16de, one of them are the colors of the wires, second is that no knock sensor wire is founf on the ga16dne harnes, and the SP sensor, ga16dne doesn't use it either, but all the rest is the same, goes to the same sensors and all that, I just need to put my hands into a ga16dne ECU and a ga16dne dist, the dist is the one that have the coil inside the dist.Wiring it's beeing a bitch but with some money and luck I might just have it running my saturday, tomorrow I'm doing some tests my wy cousing tsuru 98, he's using the ga16dne from factory, heheh, i borrowing his ECU and Dist.. wish me luck.. :hal:


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Glad to hear youve made progress... So have I... 

Got the Ga16DE installed about 15 mins ago. I used the Ga16i trans (lower final drive for pulsar). I used ALL the trans / motor mounts and brackets from the Ga16i. The Mount by the belts required some slight modification but I got it to work. Used the PS pump and Alt from the Ga16i also. All the mechanical is done and now its just for the wiring. Well I do have to route the Heater core hoses.. I let you know if the i's hoses will work or not. The DE's definetly dont. Everything else.... DIRECT BOLT IN using GA16i parts!

When I get time Ill do a write up with pics and descriptions of modifications made and Issues to expect...

Now for the wiring...... Oh Boy....


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

Yes, same here, the wiring is driving me nuts, I mean, 4lb of wiring lying down on my living room, my wife almost kill me last time, LOL, on one hand a FSM and on the other a pan with a notebook, damn, it's just too much, but I almost fugure all the cables now, all the wires that goes to the engine are found and checked, MAF, inyector 1,2,3,4, AAC valve, TPS, O2 sensor, temp sensor, dist, coil, and IAC valve, those are all the sensors of the engine, that's why it's a ga16DNE. On the other side of the harness, all the cables for ground, ac controls, fuel pump etc are the ones that I'm finding now, I have to buid a relay for the fuel pump, since I didn't bring it, I foun the cable from the main harnes that activate fuel pump, now I just need a relay, I founf the ECM Relay also, that one was very easy, the ones that I'm still trying to figure out, are the power cables, I couldn't bealive that just 3 wires goes to 12 v power, one goes to the main power relay, another to the acc switch position but the other one I don't know. the grounds are simple. About the cables for the radiadors Fans, since my b12 it's mexican and carbed, I'm just going to use the OEM fan system, it's simple, it's just a temp bulb in the radiator that avtivates a relay to start the fans, nothing complicated, already wired so I'll use that, latter after I get more relaxed about wiring I'll use the ones from the ECU. All the signals for the a/c controls are going to be put away since I'm tired of wiring, maybe for summer i'll start figuring those out. I have a question though, how many wires does the ecu uses as power?? hell, I don't whant to fry the ECU, It's just about 4 hrs of constant work to figure that out. Oh! and since my b12 it's mexican spec and carbed, my fuel tank does not have anything to hold an intak fuel pump, so i'm getting an inline 195lph fuel pump for my setup, Damn, i just wrote to much, latter friends


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Hey man youve got to deep in your wiring... I just got the DE running in the 89 Pulsar tonight. Check my post http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=111595

All you need to make the engine and ECM function is 2 power wires and a ground. Then youve got to have the fuel pump on a relay. Ive got 3 wires splice into the DE's ECM from the ignition switch, and it purs like a kitten.. 

Gimme some questions..... Lets get your Beast running!


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

Damn, that is so sweet!!! good you got it running, hell, I'm next, today I'll work, I saw the cable #'s for the power to the ECU, I'll do that, let's do it, today i'll go and buy my ECU, and tonight let's fire her up!!!


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Hey man my internet is out so its difficult to post the pics at this time.. Hit my E-mail--- [email protected] and I'll send them to you.. I think Ive got the CURE for all your ills...


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Alright this is too much suspense... Any news on the project??? C'mon i gotta know. Plus I need to know if anyone else can understand my GOBBLE-D-****... 

No really Im bored... And the only thing close to the feeling you get when you finish your own FRANKENSTEIN is when Your info and Headache helps somone else.

Not to mention that Ive got to Justify the 20+ pages of wiring diagrams sitting upon the PC, and 2wks of headscratching. Im having DREAMS of wiring diagrams STILL!


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

Hey, sorry man, I was out of town, I just sent you and e-mail, thanks.


----------



## B13Sentra2DR (Dec 7, 2003)

Did this ever get sorted out ?


----------



## CrazyTown (Feb 14, 2007)

:newbie: 

Guys i have the same car and about to do the same swap, but how do i check if i have the E16 or the GA16 motor???


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

GA16i engine will say Nissan 12-valve on the valve cover, as well as have a nice blue box over the throttle-body. The E16 will have only Nissan on the valve cover. Here are pictures of each one:









E16









GA16i

Hope that helps.


----------



## CrazyTown (Feb 14, 2007)

Ok so that would mean i have the E16.

Now tell me, i've been looking around for a new cylinder head as the old one is cracked. Will the carb head fit on my motor even though mine is injection? And will this mean i'll have to change my car to a carb motor?


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

CrazyTown said:


> Ok so that would mean i have the E16.
> 
> Now tell me, i've been looking around for a new cylinder head as the old one is cracked. Will the carb head fit on my motor even though mine is injection? And will this mean i'll have to change my car to a carb motor?


The E16i (carbed) and the E16s (FI) use the same head... You'll only have to swap intakes. For performance though Id suggest staying carbed and doing the Weber 32/36 swap. Makes a WORLD of difference....


----------



## CrazyTown (Feb 14, 2007)

nastynissan said:


> The E16i (carbed) and the E16s (FI) use the same head... You'll only have to swap intakes. For performance though Id suggest staying carbed and doing the Weber 32/36 swap. Makes a WORLD of difference....



Thanx, i never rialised that.


----------



## Hanruliebwoii (Dec 17, 2020)

nnoriega said:


> really!! thanks man, yes, for the inyectors, maf, dist, knock sensor, temp, iac etc etc, all the sensors of the engine that's not a problem, my doubt is from the firewall to the back of the car, for example.. For the fuel pump, I'm going to use a aftermarket fuel pump cuz i'm using the stock FPR of the ga, but, where's the fuel pump pluged into the ECU??? and what are the cables that power up the ECU?? I think there have to be three power cords, one for the constant + bat, another for the switch on power and a ground cable, but that's what I don't know..
> 
> Anoter thing, was it dificult??? what's the hardest thing to do o during the swap??
> 
> Thanks a lot bro..


I’m stuck here also I need help to which wires to power up the brain


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Hanruliebwoii said:


> I’m stuck here also I need help to which wires to power up the brain


You're replying to a 16 year old thread. The OP may have sold the car by now or may not be a member anymore. It's best to start a new thread with your situation; supply the year, model, engine, transmission of your vehicle.


----------

